# Nautilus Mini, New Nautilus Coils, Nautilus Mini T-window Tank, Aspire Cf G-power And More



## Oupa (30/7/14)

Latest items loaded:

Aspire Nautilus Mini
New Nautilus BVC coils
Nautilus steel T-window tank
Nautilus replacement glass
Aspire CF G-Power 1300mAh battery
Kangertech MOW Clearomizer (Stainless Steel)
eLeaf iJust VV PT 1300mAh Battery

Find them here: http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/

The Aspire CF G-Power is in an awesome Black Carbon Fibre finish.

The Kangertech MOW looks awesome on the Spinner II. Same diameter so its a perfect fit! Must have for all Spinner owners... See below:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hyphen (31/7/14)

arg dammit and I was just happy with this Aerotank . You've got mail @Oupa

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Oupa (31/7/14)

Also new sub-ohm upgrade Kangertech coils loaded for Aerotanks/PT3/mPT3/EVOD2/MOW... 0.8ohm coils.


----------



## Oupa (31/7/14)

And yes, the MOW tank uses the standard upgraded Kangertech dual coils

Reactions: Like 2


----------

